# mother in laws..aaahhhhh!!



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

My monster in law is a real problem.

We had to end a pregnancy in 2006 when our baby had spina bifida at 21 weeks, She doesnt like me AT ALL!! She Spanish and lives in Majorca...nobody is good enough for her handsome son....you know the sort.

Anyway she didnt give my other half any support and didnt even call me once when it happened and only called last month for the first time in 4 years to speak to me and ask for money.

I have been trying to sort this out for my oh but she is very very selfish and just wants cash from us. Throughout our baby making problems she has basically said that we need to get over it, some people cant have kids.

I just convinced my fella to call her, as she is his mum, just to say she we are pregnant and the ivf worked and he wouldnt say what she said but i think it was along the lines like, dont get too exicited its early and Sarah has problems holding onto babies.  I think she was a cow about it because he wont say what she said but said she thought it was too early to get excited....what a mooo,

My mother is so over the moon for us. Just wanted to get it off my chest. Some people are just not nice. I did say when she didnt call me after we lost the baby at 21 weeks that i wouldnt ever have anything to do with her again but i thought i should as its his mum but maybe i am being too nice.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

at least you have given her a chance to be involved ... i would think sod her now tho ...count yourself lucky she lives so far away so you dont have to put up with her


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

mmm..think you might be right. When i was 12 weeks before i text her saying i would like to be involved and she just ignored my text and the Christmas after we lost the baby i asked her to come and visit her son as he was very very depressed and needed his mum but in the end she cancelled and said she didnt want to see me...didnt stop her calling me a few weeks ago saying she need a very large sum of cash...not a one off, regular payments.  

I just think he deserves the support but some people cant be nice...

Sarah


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of support Sarah.  

I was drawn to this thread because I haven't got the greatest mother in law either but unlike yourself, I haven't had any really trying times so I can't really compare when the chips are down, so to speak.  

You have the strength together to have got through the last pregnancy and you will this one ..... together.

Good luck for a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think you have done everything you can i can understand that you have tried for the sake of your fella but i think you can't keep letting her get to you i agree with miriam that at least she lives far away and you don't see her very often. i'm sure your mum will be able to support you both.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sarah.. sorry your having to deal with this after your wonderful news of your BFP.. sorry i cant help you has i have a wonderful MIL <thankfully i am grateful > .. but just wanted to send you a 

Andrea x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I am not annoyed for myself i just cant believe anyone could be so horrid to their son. I have given up on her. I nearly died when she rang 2 years after we had lost the baby with no intro of such and starting saying she had a problem and needed cash from us. We are just a normal family how she expected us to give her so much money was and still is mad..

Just makes me harder that we are better without her but it must be sad for my other half...I dont want to get too friendly with her as she may well turn up on our doorstep...says cant aford her rent. If you imagine Dorian from Birds of a feather and add a Spanish accident you wouldnt be too far away


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh she is a star isn;t she

sounds like she is the one that is gona be missing out in the end


----------

